

Teensy alien-looking skeleton from Chile poses a medical mystery - mikecane
http://science.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/04/30/17989892-teensy-alien-looking-skeleton-from-chile-poses-a-medical-mystery?lite

======
breadbox
The biologist P. Z. Meyers argues that the skeleton is clearly that of a
fetus. Quote: "It’s 6 inches long, which would make it a fetus around 20 weeks
postconception; assuming a fair amount of shrinkage during dessication, I
could guess as late as 6-7 months. The pattern of bone ossification -- notice,
no sternum -- fits that as well, but it doesn’t fit a 6 year old at all."
(from [http://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyngula/2013/04/25/id-
watch-i...](http://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyngula/2013/04/25/id-watch-
it/comment-page-1/#comment-609287))

I don't think it's a hoax -- just a real discovery to which some ridiculous
claims have become unfortunately attached.

------
iterationx
Here's a link to the trailer Sirius which stars this "alien",
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeZuYO-bNfY>

Also he's allegedly got some kind of free energy system in the movie.

------
adventured
Is it safe to assume NBC is being punked by this? I've seen this story roaming
about the Interwebs and have assumed that it was a hoax.

~~~
EvanKelly
I'm having a hard time positively validating much of the info in the article,
but Garry Nolan is indeed a Stanford professor whose name is fairly heavily
attached to this Atacama skeleton. I can't find anything online with Dr. Nolan
distancing himself from the skeleton or saying he's not involved. His lab page
doesn't have anything about it.

